# Help, what is this mf 135 piece??



## elyKtneguN (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi there I have a mf 135, I was coming home today and parked up the tractor in the shed. When I was going out I found this piece on the ground and it is the same colour as the body of the tractor which was recently sprayed. Can someone please tell me what this is and if it is important for the tractor to function?
Thanks in advanced


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It looks like a front cam block..... search part number 180924m2... 








http://www.crosscreektractor.com/default.aspx?page=item detail&itemcode=180924M2


----------



## elyKtneguN (Apr 21, 2018)

Ok thank you, is this a big job to put back in? I don't know much about that type of stuff on tractors


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you recently have work done on your tractor? It seems odd that the part that I found would actually fall off of the tractor. Perhaps someone left that part just sitting on your tractor during repairs.


----------

